
Codeine and cough: an ineffective gold standard - nan0
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2921574/
======
Nomentatus
When properly studied, it turns out that the most effective cough suppressant
known to man is... chocolate. (It does also cause reflux, however, perhaps not
coincidentally.)

